# help with my 94 maybe Fuel leak? /bose/bad idle at times/ac heat? And handling?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Here is what’s going on with the car; it’s a 94 GXE with 80278 miles on it. The car was driven once since 2001 until I got the car. 

The past owner (my parents neighbor) had got the car new for his wife, after she died the car sit and he drove it at times not very much, back in 2001 the car quit running (some sensor went bad and the car wasn’t running well) she he let the car sit, in may 2005 his grandson replaced the sensor and started driving the car and after like 3 months the car went thru a few sensors and had some other issues and quit running all together (here is where I enter the picture) Dan the owner said he was going to sell the car as it was a pain and he really didn’t want it if his grandson wasn’t going to fix the car. 

I bought the car with a bad fuel pump fuse 3-failed window regulators and a dead bose system. The exhaust had a leak which we figured was a exhaust stud, but was just a bad section of pipe (115.00) it had aftermarket rims when they first got the car five star progressive one’s one rim is bad and bent so I am still searching for a used one and have the maxima factory rim on it until I can find one. 

I paid 400.00 for the car. 

I started driving the car yesterday since I had to pay 300.00 to get the title and tag since it wasn’t tagged since 2001. The oil and trans service was done yesterday on my car as I went ahead since I have no clue when it had been done. 

(1)	What is the switch on the driver’s side window switch that lights up and moves? My driver’s side window is still dead going to install the new regulators in the am.

(2)	What is the thing that looks like a light switch on the ac/heat panel with the face pic? It doesn’t seem to do anything when I flip it?

(3)	I have only driven the car like 70 miles at the most so far if even that, anyway I have noticed that under hard driving or when you get on it hard at times it sometimes smells of gas in the car and from the vent’s. I looked at the front bank and seen nothing leaking from the injectors or anything else with the car sitting still. I haven’t yet tried to look them in the rear bank yet as I am sure its going to be hard to do. The guy that fixed the exhaust commented on how it smelled when he did the exhaust (not on fuel) but that you could tell that the car had been sitting up and it had a varnished old smell to it from not being driven much. I have started on a new tank of fuel yesterday morning, I am thinking hopefully that maybe just maybe that its old fuel or something still in the lines and the cars just adjusting. The fuel filter and a few other things were changed with new ones when the owner’s grandson drove the car also. I know of leaky FI’s from owning a 300zx and several older maxima’s and a M30. Did this issue effect our generation of maxima’s also? I have seen a few post about leaking FI’s is it a recall maybe or maybe a secrete warranty if it does happen to our cars?

(4)	The car sometime when started the oil light stays on for just a couple of seconds longer than I would expect (full of oil) any ideals?

(5)	The car at times has a slight surge/chug miss whatever you might call when it’s at an idle. I have replaced a few bad vacuum lines already that were starting to crack and get in bad shape. Maybe related to a fuel leak if it has one? Also I am not dripping any fluids at all also

(6)	My car shifts out right on the redline. I can’t recall how my older maxima’s shifted. My 99 sentra shift like 500 before the redline and the z31(300zx) is the same also. I was just a bit worried as I heard that the older cars 89-90 had issues with weak transmissions. I guess since how I have the 94, if that was a sign for the older transmission it don’t mean mines going to fail or have issues soon right?

(7)	The bose system. Oh where to start here. I took the bose radio and system out of the car because it wasn’t working right had very little sound from the front speakers at all (bad amps I am sure) and the rear had no speakers! I guess the grandson had removed them and the 6-9 holders as I don’t have the bose box’s just the round place. I removed the ones from the rear of the 99 sentra and installed the set-up from the sentra into my maxima as I had got a new system for the sentra but hadn’t installed it yet. In the maxima the stereo out of the sentra sounds beyond awesome! Maybe it just the way the maxima is larger and set up better. On the bose speaker leads however. Where they come to the radio they have the typical wires and then some, I only hooked up the two like you would in a non bose system, is this ok as it sounds fine to me, from my understanding there wouldn’t be any benefit unless I had the bose speakers and a special adapter to use them with my aftermarket unit (just want to know I have it set up the best way and where it wont kill anything after awhile) 

(8)	Shouldn’t the Maxima also out handle my 99 sentra Gxe? Maybe I am just not use to it yet and how it feel’s. it acts like the rear would like to swing out a bit at times when you take the exit ramps and curves hard in it.


Sorry so long, guess I should or need to post more often so I wont have such long post.

Thanks for any help

Donnie H,


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

found the leak when I went to dinner this eve. Its the small hose near the fuel filler neck, seems its missing or maybe the clamp has slipped towards the front of the car.

I will be putin a new one on in the am. if the clamp isnt on the hose and is gone for sure. 

can I use any clamp or do I need a special one like for fuel? I know that on fuel lines when replacing them they say that FI cars dont use the same as a carb car as they flow more psi's. 

I just want to make sure and have everything done right.

Thanks,

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Clamps are clamps, use whatever fits best.


----------



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

1- that little switch on the driver side is for automatic window roll down, when you hit it, the driver side window will roll down all the way.

2- the thing that looks like a light switch on the a/c panel is for letting cold air come in from the outside. Try it while youre moving at a decent speed and cool air will rush out of your vents into the car.

3- The fuel smell, seems like you found it. This problem occurs in Maximas pretty often. If you continue to smell gas, then it's the rubber fuel hoses that are located under the upper intake manifold. It's two hoses (about 3 inches long each) it connects the front fuel rail to the back fuel rail. These two hoses usually harden and crack leaking fuel, replace them and make sure the clamps are TIGHT. Make sure you get fuel lines for FI cars! They sell special clamps for fuels lines. BUT like the dude said...clamps are clamps as long as it holds. 

...and I don't know the answer for the rest. hope it helps!





DonaldHays said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Here is what’s going on with the car; it’s a 94 GXE with 80278 miles on it. The car was driven once since 2001 until I got the car.
> 
> ...


----------

